# grams in a (heaped) teaspoon



## Snarff (Jun 29, 2009)

How many grams in a teaspoon of maca?  (I dont own a food scale)

I've been taking it 5 days now, 1 teaspoon of organic maca powder in the morning, 1 in the late afternoon and 1 at night (all heaped),

I Plan to do this for 2/3 weeks then back down to 2 per day, is this the best way to take it (ie spread throughout the day?)

Thanks for any response !!


----------



## crazy_enough (Jun 29, 2009)

usually, a teaspoon is 5 g


----------



## Snarff (Jun 29, 2009)

crazy_enough said:


> usually, a teaspoon is 5 g



thanks, i'd figured that a teaspoon of powder was around 3g, quite a bit off!


----------



## nni (Jun 29, 2009)

there is no way of knowing. you need to measure it to be accurate.


----------

